# Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?



## Südberg (28. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und komme mit einer (hoffentlich nicht) unsinnigen Frage. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!

Ausgangslage: Wir haben ein nahezu ebenes Hausgrundstück in Ortsrandlage, ca. 2500 m2 groß. Wir planen hier die Anlage eines Schwimmteiches mit einer Oberfläche zwischen 200-400m2. Unser Boden ist stark lehmig und damit wasserstauend. Dies macht sich in Frühling, Herbst und Winter dadurch bemerkbar, dass wir den Garten oftmals großflächig unter Wasser stehen haben. Diverse "Probebohrungen" in Form von Löchern verschiedener Größen zeigen auch, dass sie nur im Sommer (und selbst dann nicht vollständig) austrocknen. Des weiteren wohnen im Staubereich eines Mittelgebirge und haben jährliche Niederschläge von rund 1200 mm.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Erscheint es realistisch unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen einen Schwimmteich anzulegen, der über Brunnen und Zisternen ohne Abdichtung mit einem nahezu stabilen Wasserstand gehalten werden kann oder ist diese Vorstellung illusorisch?

Vielen Dank
Andreas


----------



## gabi (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hi Andreas,

darüber ist hier im Forum schon mehrmals diskutiert worden.

z.B. hier

oder hier


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Andreas,

Willkommen im Forum!

Ich würde das mal mit einem Probeteich ausprobieren und auf die größere Teichoberfläche umrechnen, wieviel Zisternenkapazität es brauchen würde. Wenn unter der stauenden Schicht eine Sand oder Kiesschicht kommt, könnt Ihr es wahrscheinlich eh vergessen.
Oder habt Ihr über das ganze Jahr einen extrem hohen Grundwasserstand? 

Der Lehm müßte auf dem gesamten Bodengrund stark verdichtet werden (eigentlich nimmt man für sowas auch eher Ton) und danach immer noch mindestens 20-30cm dick sein.
Allerdings kann Euch hier niemand garantieren, dass es wirklich dauerhaft funktioniert. 
Ein Schwimmteich bekommt ja eine ordentliche Bepflanzung. Ich weiß nicht, wie tief diese in den Boden eindringt und dann vielleicht für Undichtigkeiten sorgt. :?
Auch Baumwurzeln könnten von der Seite in den Teich wachsen und so einen Abfluß für das Wasser schaffen.
Daran sind des Öfteren schon Ton-Biotope des Nabu k.o. gegangen. Unterdessen nehmen auch sie PVC-Folie....

Alles in allem würde ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem mit Folie bauen. Sicher ist sicher.. aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Südberg (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Gabi, hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise. Ich werde erstes wohl mal einen Probeteich anlegen.

Andreas

P.S.: Hübsches Zitat Annett!


----------



## Dr.J (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Andreas,

halt uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden, was der Probeteich macht. Ist ein interessantes Thema und ich möchte nicht, dass es hier untergeht. Danke.


----------



## Südberg (21. Okt. 2006)

*Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung bis uns nicht möglich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollt mich ja zurückmelden, wenn ich was Neues weiss. Tja, Misserfolg auf ganzer Linie. Wir haben zwei kleiner Versuchsteiche angelegt: einer in mitten von Vegetation (Büche, Bäume, etc.) und einen in etwas größerem Abstand. Fazit: Der erste verliert deutlich schneller an Wasser und ist damit völlig unbrauchbar. Der mit Abstand zur Vegetation ist etwas langsamer und trocknet auch nicht völlig aus, aber die Schwankungen sind dennoch zu groß. Vermutlich würde dieser im Sommer ohne dauernden Zulauf auch völlig austrocknen.

Schaaade ...

Wir werden jetzt über den Winter genau planen und dann einen Folienteich realisieren.

Bis dann
Andreas


----------



## Uli (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

hallo,
hier bei uns in der naehe hat die stadt vor einigen jahren auf einem großen grundstück auch ein paar naturteiche auf diese art angelegt.es wurden noch ein paar auerochsen ausgesetzt,(angeblich billiger als das grundstück zu pflegen)aber im sommer sind die teiche dann auch ziemlich leer,wie man auf dem bild auch sehen kann.
gruß uli


----------



## brnhrdgraf (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

hallo bin neu hier im forum
wie kann ich meinen fischteich dicht bekommen habe doppelte schweisbahnen eingebaut der teich hat drei ebenen,u ist an der tiefsten stelle 1,60 meter tief da ich im schiefergebirge wohne ..


----------



## brnhrdgraf (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

wollte mir die kosten einer folie sparen was habe ich nachträglich noch für eine möglichkeit ihn dicht zu bekommen.
habe ferner eine brücke über dem teich u. einen bachlauf mit kleinem wasserfall angelegt
 meine email lautet brnhrdgraf@hotmail.de vieleicht hat ja jemand eine kostengünstige idee


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Bernhard (tippe ich mal )

Willkommen im Forum.

Ein Mod wird sicher Deine beiden Beiträge in ein seperates Thema verschieben.

Du solltest erstmal (am Besten auch mit ein paar Bildern) ein bisschen näher Deinen Teich beschreiben.

Was meinst Du z.B. mit "doppelten Schweissbahnen"?
Aus welchem Material sind diese?

Mit Ebenen meinst Du evt. Abstufungen im Teich? 


> wollte mir die kosten einer folie sparen


Bringt mich wieder zurück zu Frage: Was für ein Material verwendest Du und wie wurde es verarbeitet?

Vielleicht wirst Du auch Informationen und Hilfe über email erhalten, aber hier im Forum wird sich das mit Sicherheit besser entwickeln, denn es sind in Deiner Beschreibung zu viele offene Punkte (Meiner Meinung nach).
Und es gibt glaub ich keinen hier im Forum, der eine Allsehende Glaskugel hat... oder hab ich den überlesen? 


Nachtrag:Meinst Du evt. Bitumenbahnen, die zur Dachbedeckung verwendet werden?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde mal die Behauptung aufstellen, dass man die unter diesem Wasserdruck nicht dauerhaft dicht bekommt.
Bliibe also doch nur Folie, GFK oder mit Beton und Dichtschlämme auf besagten Bahnen zu arbeiten


----------



## brnhrdgraf (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

hallo andreas
.habe deine email erhalten danke die drei ebenen sind natürlich verschiedene tiefen.
an betonieren habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht müsste aber bestimmt metalgitter einarbeiten damit die betonfläche nicht reißt und wieder undicht wird ,habe ihn vorirges jahr drei mal gefüllt und am nächten morgen war die hälfte wasser weg

gruß bernhard


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Bernhard.

Wenn man den Aufwand sieht, den Du da treibst und alles zusammen rechnet... kommst Du dann nicht auch auf die Kosten der Folie?
Welche Abmaße hat denn der Teich? Fotos?


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau ohne Folie oder sonstige Abdichtung möglich?*

Hallo Bernhard,
Wenn ich Deine Profilangaben richtig interpretiere, dann ist der Teich gut 10m2 groß ist 1,5m tief und hat ca. 5000 Liter? (oder ist das  nur eine grobe Schätzung von Dir?)

Wenn Du schon 3mal den Teich nachfüllen musstest (bis zu welcher höhe ist er denn Leer gelaufen?...ich tippe mal drauf, das er halt am Grund oder in höhe der ersten Stufe undicht ist.

Welche Folienart/Schweissbahnen verwendest Du denn nun ?

Gibt nun natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Unter Berücksichtigung des Materials die schadhafte Stelle identifizieren (solange leer laufen lassen, bis es nicht mehr sinkt und dann ggf. mit Hilfe der Dosenmilchmethode und geringer Zugabe von Wasservolumen auf Suche gehen) und natürlich flicken.

2. Da schon ein wenig beschädigungsträchtiger Untergrund vorhanden ist, ein dünnes Vlies + Folie drauf und gut ist.

3. Raus mit dem (was auch immer für ein Material es nun ist) Vorhandenen und ne neue komplette EPDM+Vlies bzw. PVC+Vlies (ggf. an Ufermatten/UV-Schutz denken) rein.

4. Je nach vorhandener Folie mittels einem Vlies, Armierung Beton und Dichtschlämme verarbeiten (siehe mitunter Naturagart)

Ich finde, dass auch von oben nach unten die Preissteigerung und der Aufwand steigt.
wobei die letzten beiden Punkte natürlich die teuersten und arbeitsintensivsten schritte anstehen.

Wie ich schon Anfangs schrieb und Annett bekräftigt... am Besten mehr Details zum Teich und auch Bilder, dann kann man sich das einfach besser vorstellen und besser Ratschläge geben.

Annett würde sicher, bei weiterem Interesse und Informationslieferung Deinerseits, Dir sicher Deine Beiträge in ein eigenes Thema ausgliedern, damit andere User ggf. noch weiteres vorschlagen können.


----------



## Teichmuschel15 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
ich bin in der Teichplanung (ca. 20 qm und ca. 100-180 cm tief) und überlege, ob es möglich ist, ihn nur mit Wasserbausteinen und Trasszement (alternativ mit Betonsteinen und Trasszement ausgekleidet) anzulegen. Eine Folie gefällt mir wegen des umstrittenen Materials „Plastik“ nicht so wirklich. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, ob das ohne Wasserverluste funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Teichmuschel15 schrieb:


> Eine Folie gefällt mir wegen des umstrittenen Materials „Plastik“ nicht so wirklich


Es gibt auch Kautschukfolie. Stellvertretend für viele Angebote im Netz ...








						EPDM Teichfolie
					

EPDM Teichfolie günstig kaufen ✓ große Auswahl ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ ab 300 Euro versandkostenfrei* ✓ Jetzt online bestellen ✓




					www.teichfolie.de
				




Und ja ... Herzlich Willkommen bei uns

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

